# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  cd  intermintiate

## stefos

Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει cd καλογραμμενο για τιμπραντο
ιντερμιντιο ? αν έχει και ποικιλία ρεπερτορίου ακόμα καλύτερα!!
Θα βοηθούσε πιστεύω τα πουλάκια !!

----------


## Γιούρκας



----------


## stefos

Χίλια ευχαριστώ !!!!! Θα γίνει σούπερ cd!!!ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## kostastim

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα μετα απο πολυ καιρο.Θελω να τονισω οτι στο παραπανω βιντεο υπαρχουν και σημεια απο *κακης ποιοτητας* καναριων (Φλορεο  - Ντισκοντινιου ) Δεν ειναι μονο τραγουδια απο Ιντερμεντιο πουλια.προσοχη παιδια γιατι ακουμε πολλα ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ σημεια.Προσοχη

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να μας προσδιορισεις καποια τετοια σημεια Κωστα; ειναι αρνητικες νοτες ή κακη αποδοση καποιων επιθυμητων με λαθη;

----------


## stefos

Όντως κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά!κάπου στην μέση του cd είναι

----------


## kostastim

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα.Το παραπανω βιντεο ειναι μια μιξη ηχων ,που πλαγιαζει θα ελεγα σε ιντερμεντιο και φλορεο ντισκοντινο πουλια(ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙς ΝΟΤΕς ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΕς ΟΙ ΝΟΤΕς  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕς ΠΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΙΟΥ)
θα ηθελα να πω οτι σε ε αυτο το βιντεο λοιπον απο το 2,50 και μετα περιπου ακουμε ενα πουλι απο τις γραμμες του μεγαλου εκτροφεα HOSE MARTINEZ.Πολλοι απο εσας θα γνωριζεται αυτον τον μεγαλο εκτροφεα.Εδω θελω να αναφερω οτι βλεπουμε καθαρα την πρωτη δουλεια που ειχε κανει στα ζευγαρωματα δηλ να παντρεψει ενα μαλακο ιντερμρντιο πουλι... μα ενα φλορεο ντισκοντινο.Απο εδω λοιπον βλεπουμε ποσο δηδκολο και ποσο ακυρο ειναι να διασταυρωνουμε τις γραμμες του timbrado espanol με βασει ξαναλεω τις σημειωσεις που τραγουδουν και φυσικα με βασει τα αιματα τους.
Ενα σημειο που εχει μια απο τις τρεις αρνητικες νοτες ειναι στο 2,57 εως το 2,59 ειναι μια καθαρα Rascadas.Εδω ομως ειναι ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ  οτι αυτο θα χαρακτηριστει ετσι σε εναν διαγωνισμο απο εναν κριτη αν ο ιδιος ο κριτης ΔΕΝ προερχετε απο ντισκοντινο καριερα που λεμε.....Το λεω αυτο γιατι σημερα υπαρχουν πολλοι συλλογοι στην ισπανια που ακουν και δικαζουν αυτα τα πουλια(ΝΤΙΣΚΟΝΤΙΝΟ) με αποτελεσμα να μην το τσεκαρουν επανω στην φισσα την ωρα του διαγωνισμου μιας και τα ντισκοντινο πουλια εχουν την ταση να ξινουν στο τραγουδι τους.Στην αλλη περιπτωση απο εναν δικαστη TIMBRADO ESPANOL θα εχουμε σφαλμα επανω στην φισσα οταν το πουλι τραγουδισει ετσι ακριβως το σημειο, με αποτελεσμα αναλογα την αυστηρωτητα του ιδιου του δικαστη να παρει το πουλι την αρνητικη.Επισης πρεπει να αναφερω οτι αυτα τα πουλια που εχουν τετοια σημεια ειναι καλο κατα ενα ποσοστο να μην τα δουλευουμε μεσα στην εκτρωφη μας.

----------


## timbradofthia

έχει δικιο ο Κωστας .. εαν βάλουμε το συγκεκριμένο αρχειο να το ακούσουν τα νεαρα το πιο πιθανόν ειναι να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα ... περα του οτι ειναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κώστα και Γιάννη καλησπέρα!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα!
Κώστα στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο έχεις ξεχωρίσει κάποια σημεία που είναι καλα και σου άρεσαν?Α ναι τοτε αν ειναι εύκολο να μου πεις ποια είναι αυτα να τα κόψω,να τα φτιάξω και να τα ανεβάσω ωστε να έχουμε ενα καλό ρεπερτόριο για διδασκαλία...
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μιας και είστε καταξιωμένα άτομα στο χώρο,με διακρίσεις και μετάλλια αν έχετε εσείς κάποιο cd,κάποιους απομονωμένους ήχους ίσως -που με την κρίση σας θεωρείτε σωστά και ίσως τα χρησιμοποιείτε για διδασκαλία στα δικά σας πουλια- αν γίνεται και θέλετε να το ανεβάσετε εδώ να το πάρουμε και εμείς ή εστω όποιος ενδιαφέρετε όπως στην προκιμένη περίπτωση ο φίλος Στέφανο που άνοιξε αυτο το threat.





> Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει cd καλογραμμενο για τιμπραντο
> ιντερμιντιο ? αν έχει και ποικιλία ρεπερτορίου ακόμα καλύτερα!!
> Θα βοηθούσε πιστεύω τα πουλάκια !!

----------


## stefos

Γιούρκα σε ευχαριστώ ,καθώς και τα αλλά παιδιά . Πράγματι και εγώ αυτό σκεφτόμουν τα καλά κομάτια του cd να τα κόψω και να τα ραψω, αλλά να μας τα υποδείξουν τα παιδια. που έχουν εμπειρία στον χώρο. Μαζί με οτι μικρό κόμματα έχω απο βιντεακια θα τα συραψω. Θα το εκτιμουσα πάντως αν τα παιδιά είχανε προς διάθεση κάποια cd να τα μοιραζόντουσαν μαζί μας. Όπως και να χει σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!!

----------


## kostastim

Φυσικα γιατι οχι.Ολα θα γινουν οπως πρεπει.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ,αλλα λογο φορτου με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα το κανονισουμε.

----------


## timbradofthia

σε αυτη τη σελιδα εχει δυο αρχεία του Ερνέστο Ραμος ( http://timbradospanama.blogspot.pt/2...udios-que.html ), πολύ αξιόλογα, και γενικα το συγκεκριμένο blog παρέχει αρκετή βοηθεια σε αυτους που τους ενδιαφέρει να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με τα timbrados του συγκεκριμένου τρόπου εκτροφης και γραμμής..  Ακομα το αρχειο εκπαίδευσης που χρησιμοποιούμε καποιοι εκτροφεις το φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας νοτα νοτα..  και ειναι η δουλεια που θα αναδείξει την εκτροφή μας...  καλο ειναι λοιπόν οποιος θελει να εκπαιδεύσει με φωνες να ξερει ποιες θα χρησιμοποιήσει για να μην γίνουν λάθη... και ισος επειδη αυτο μπορει να ειναι δύσκολο για καποιους καλο  θα ειναι να κάνουμε εναλλακτικά χρηση δασκάλου...

----------


## jk21

η εκτροφη δεν αναδικνυεται μονο απο ενα συνολο κομματιων ή νοτων  (ειναι τα βιβλια που αν οι καθηγητες πανεπιστημιου θελουν να δουν νεους διδακτορες ,πρεπει να τα παραθεσουν και να τα διδαξουν ) αλλα και απο τη σειρα και τον τροπο που θα παρατεθουν στα πουλια ,που και αυτα αρκουν απο μονα τους να αναδειξουν τον καλυτερο απο τους καλους ,αλλα και η γενετικη γραμμη των πουλιων και τα ειδικα χαρακτηριστικα του καθε πουλιου 

αν η νοτα νοτα επιλεχθηκε με κοπο απο τον καθε αξιο εκτροφεα και πρεπει να χαρει πρωτα αυτος τη δουλεια του πριν την μεταφερει ως δασκαλος στα νεα παιδια ,τα κομματια απο οπου επιλεχθηκαν οι σωστες και καταλληλες για καθε περισταση νοτες ,δεν νομιζω να μην μπορουν να δοθουν .Μετα ας ψαξει ο καθενας που θελει να μαθει περισσοτερα ,για τη συνεχεια !!! Εκει θα γινει και η διαφοροποιηση για το ποιος αξιζει να μαθει και να προχωρησει ή οχι 

αυτη τουλαχιστον ειναι η δικια μου λογικη Γιαννη ... και την ξερεις  :winky:

----------


## jimk1

Προσωπικη μου ταπεινη αποψη(χομπιστας ειμαι οχι εκτροφεας) οσο και τελειο cd και αν φτιαχτει αν το πουλι δεν ειναι γενεαλογικα κοντα στο ρεπερτοριο της διδασκαλιας

τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο πενιχρα

----------


## timbradofthia

> η εκτροφη δεν αναδικνυεται μονο απο ενα συνολο κομματιων ή νοτων  (ειναι τα βιβλια που αν οι καθηγητες πανεπιστημιου θελουν να δουν νεους διδακτορες ,πρεπει να τα παραθεσουν και να τα διδαξουν ) αλλα και απο τη σειρα και τον τροπο που θα παρατεθουν στα πουλια ,που και αυτα αρκουν απο μονα τους να αναδειξουν τον καλυτερο απο τους καλους ,αλλα και η γενετικη γραμμη των πουλιων και τα ειδικα χαρακτηριστικα του καθε πουλιου 
> 
> αν η νοτα νοτα επιλεχθηκε με κοπο απο τον καθε αξιο εκτροφεα και πρεπει να χαρει πρωτα αυτος τη δουλεια του πριν την μεταφερει ως δασκαλος στα νεα παιδια ,τα κομματια απο οπου επιλεχθηκαν οι σωστες και καταλληλες για καθε περισταση νοτες ,δεν νομιζω να μην μπορουν να δοθουν .Μετα ας ψαξει ο καθενας που θελει να μαθει περισσοτερα ,για τη συνεχεια !!! Εκει θα γινει και η διαφοροποιηση για το ποιος αξιζει να μαθει και να προχωρησει ή οχι 
> 
> αυτη τουλαχιστον ειναι η δικια μου λογικη Γιαννη ... και την ξερεις



δεν νομίζω δημητρη να λεω κατι αλλο ... οι νότες ειναι απλόχερα στο διαδίκτυο μπορει ο καθε ενας να τις συλλέξει και να φτιάξει το αρχείο του.. το αρχειο που ζητήθηκε ιδικά αυτο του Ραμος ειναι τέλειο και πολυ καλη βάση να δουλέψει καποιος για αρχη.. το Timbrado δημητρη (( Φιλικα δεν ειναι πανεπιστημιακη διατριβή)) μπορεί να πει μεχρι 12 φωνες και αυτο χρειάζεται και σαφώς η γενεαλογία ειναι δεδομένο και ιδικά η γραμμη που εχουμε να μπορει να εκπαιδευτή  με αρχείο ηχου.. να κατάγεται γενετικά απο τέτοιους προγόνους...

----------


## jk21

φυσικα και δεν ειναι διατριβη αλλα η αναφορα εγινε θελοντας να δειξω ,οτι παντου υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν προχωρησει και εχουν πετυχει κατι και (κατα τη γνωμη μου ) η μεγαλυτερη χαρα τους και αντικειμενικη αναγνωριση τους απο το συνολο ,ειναι να αναδειξουν με τη βοηθεια τους ,καποιους που θα συνεχισουν και ισως γινουν καλυτεροι απο αυτους .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο βεβαια ολοι να εχουν ιδιους στοχους και σκεπτικο 


του Ραμος πραγματι ειναι κατι χρησιμο και μπορει να χρησιμευσει για βαση ,οπως και καθε αλλο κομματι χρησιμευσε για βαση σε οποιον εχει φτιαξει κατι καλο και θελει να καταθεσει αυτη τη βαση (που μπορει να ειναι και αλλη εκτος του Ραμος )

----------


## timbradofthia

> φυσικα και δεν ειναι διατριβη αλλα η αναφορα εγινε θελοντας να δειξω ,οτι παντου υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν προχωρησει και εχουν πετυχει κατι και (κατα τη γνωμη μου ) η μεγαλυτερη χαρα τους και αντικειμενικη αναγνωριση τους απο το συνολο ,ειναι να αναδειξουν με τη βοηθεια τους ,καποιους που θα συνεχισουν και ισως γινουν καλυτεροι απο αυτους .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο βεβαια ολοι να εχουν ιδιους στοχους και σκεπτικο 
> 
> 
> του Ραμος πραγματι ειναι κατι χρησιμο και μπορει να χρησιμευσει για βαση ,οπως και καθε αλλο κομματι χρησιμευσε για βαση σε οποιον εχει φτιαξει κατι καλο και θελει να καταθεσει αυτη τη βαση (που μπορει να ειναι και αλλη εκτος του Ραμος )


ακριβος ετσι ειναι ... εγω απλος θελω να τονίσω οτι οταν κανουμε διδασκαλεία με αρχειο ηχου, αποψη μου ειναι το αρχειο αυτο να εχει την προσωπική μας σφραγίδα. το αρχειο του Ραμος ειναι πολυ καλο να αρχίσει καποιος ειναι ολη η βαση .. μπορουν να βγουν τα σημεια που θυμίζουν αηδόνι και να μπουν καποια αλλα φλορεως τις αρεσκείας μας και να εχουμε μια χαρα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά ετοιμασα σι-ντι της αρεσκείας μου ! Με κόψε - ραψε  ,παιδεμα λιγο χαχα!!!   Διαρκεια γύρω στα 16 και μισο λεπτα με φωνές που μου αρέσουν πολύ!! Τιμπραντο βεβαίως .  Απο οτι  ακουω  που λέτε,   λεω να τους το παίζω στο σούρουπο 30 με 40 λεπτα.    Κάποια παρατήρηση ,επισήμανση? Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!!!!!!

----------


## anonymous

> Παιδιά ετοιμασα σι-ντι της αρεσκείας μου ! Με κόψε - ραψε  ,παιδεμα λιγο χαχα!!!   Διαρκεια γύρω στα 16 και μισο λεπτα με φωνές που μου αρέσουν πολύ!! Τιμπραντο βεβαίως .  Απο οτι  ακουω  που λέτε,   λεω να τους το παίζω στο σούρουπο 30 με 40 λεπτα.    Κάποια παρατήρηση ,επισήμανση? Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!!!!!!


Πιστευω οτι οι καλυτερες ωρες μαθησης ειναι 8-11 πμ & 1-4 μμ ... 
(χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να παιζει και αλλες ωρες)

----------

